# FS: TiVo Series 2 DT W/Lifetime Service



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

Just wanted to share if anyone is looking for a S2 DT with lifetime service. Thanks for checking it out! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Series-2-DT-DVR-WLIFETIME-SERVICE-Dual-Tuner-80-GB-TCD649080-/190891557036


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

Listing ends Sunday!


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

One last bump. Two hours left to go!


----------

